

Slct.js - Developer-friendly native Javascript Selectors - albertorestifo
https://github.com/albertorestifo/slct.js

======
albertorestifo
I wanted to share a very basic utility I just published on GitHub. It's very
straight-forward but maybe some of you can find it useful.

------
poseid
it is interesting - I wonder how it compares with other DOM manipulation
libraries

~~~
albertorestifo
I tested the speed of the selectors, it's the same as using the standard ones.
My intention when creating it (or at least, my use of it) is to allow easier
writing of pure js, without the need of using jQuery or similars. In my
projects, I normally also use Classie
([https://github.com/desandro/classie](https://github.com/desandro/classie))

~~~
poseid
interesting, would be nice to try these kinds of libs as commonjs module with
backbone or ampersand

